# QO breaker in a 4 11/16 box and plate



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I noticed that thing up high in the rafters feeding a drop at HD, it had a cust5om 5" blank plate with a cutout for a SP QO breaker. Has anyone seen one or has a part # ?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Yup, part number is QO-H4CK


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I noticed that thing up high in the rafters feeding a drop at HD, it had a cust5om 5" blank plate with a cutout for a SP QO breaker. Has anyone seen one or has a part # ?


Sounds custom , lol ! I once found a bunch of breakers added to a panel in a church . There were vertical slots cut in the dead front for these things . Took the cover off and found the breakers clipped onto rail that was rigged and then jumper wires ( 10's and 12's ) tapped onto the bus bar , lol ! This was before camera phones , but it was one of the hackiest things I've ever seen . This was one of many reasons we re- did the service and distribution .


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not a part # but their phone # is 1-800-we'll make it work


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Sounds custom , lol ! I once found a bunch of breakers added to a panel in a church . There were vertical slots cut in the dead front for these things . Took the cover off and found the breakers clipped onto rail that was rigged and then jumper wires ( 10's and 12's ) tapped onto the bus bar , lol ! This was before camera phones , but it was one of the hackiest things I've ever seen . This was one of many reasons we re- did the service and distribution .


This actually looked like a factory cut out in the 4 11/16 cover for that breaker. My phone has a lousy zoom on it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I noticed that thing up high in the rafters feeding a drop at HD, it had a cust5om 5" blank plate with a cutout for a SP QO breaker. Has anyone seen one or has a part # ?


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you sure it was not a buss plug?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

was it this










no overcurrent protection, just a dummy breaker. but a nice cheap disconnect


----------

